# New Mug Press - Can it do stubby holders



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a noob to the dye sub scene and have recently purchased a mug heat press off ebay with an Epson R290 printer fitted with a dye sub CISS..

I would like to know whether most of the mug heat presses available are also able to print on the neoprene stubby holders, or whether you need a specific heat press just for these items?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

They are pressed with an ordinary flatbed heat press. I've tried the neoprene mobile phone pouches which printed great. They can be done either by sublimation or laser transfer. 

Jim


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

jimc said:


> They are pressed with an ordinary flatbed heat press. I've tried the neoprene mobile phone pouches which printed great. They can be done either by sublimation or laser transfer.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I assume this would be the case for the flat stubby coolers with the velcro to join? Would this still be the case for the type of coolers that are already a complete unit? I thought maybe as they are already assembled and round that they would also work in the mug press?


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

jimc said:


> They are pressed with an ordinary flatbed heat press. I've tried the neoprene mobile phone pouches which printed great. They can be done either by sublimation or laser transfer.
> 
> Jim


Thanks.. Any idea what sort of times and temperatures the neoprene stubby holders should be pressed at in a mug press?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

For dye sublimation around 190/195C For 60 seconds.

Jim


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

jimc said:


> For dye sublimation around 190/195C For 60 seconds.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim.. 

I ended up finding a doco on printing stubby holders - pressed for about 80 seconds at 200 degrees c. The results are below.. I used a 400ml aluminium sports drink bottle as an insert and it is not quite big enough to get a clean finish on the whole of the stubby holder. Is there a way that I can press these stubby holders and get a clean print finish?


----------



## Supporterstuff (Oct 25, 2007)

It was mentioned above that you ideally require a flat bed press. A mug press will be a struggle and can't see how you would get decent full coverage as there is a gap for the handle. 60 secs at 200 in a flat bed should do the job.


----------



## Purple Gecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but this was the closest thread to what I was looking for. I have purchased some sample neoprene stubby holders to try heat transfer designs on.

This is probably a really stupid question to ask but I know how to glue the bottom into the stubby holder (no brainer) but I am a bit confused as to how I glue the panel together once I've finished decoration. 

Can anyone please give me some instructions on how to put the stubby holder panel together with the heat tape? I have a heat press which I assume I would use but no idea how to do it. And do you apply the heat tape to the inside seam as well as the outside of the stubby holder?


----------



## onechick (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Purple Gecko
Not sure if you ever found out about how to put on the tape but if so, can you please pass on the info... also I need to know how and what to use to tape up the bottom of the stubby cooler too... you say it's easy but am new to this so not sure how to go about doing it... any help would be really appreciated.


----------

